# Rome Draggers Only Jacket



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Are these up for sale yet? If they are, anyone know who's selling them, either online or in stores? I tried looking at the authorized online dealers on their website, but none of them are selling anything other then boards and bindings.


----------

